# Newport RI..Oceancliff...Need Advice ASAP!



## mopsy (Nov 11, 2007)

Have Oceancliff wk ON HOLD w/ RCI  that I want to use as post-xmas 3-day getaway. Reviews aren't great, place seems dated with drafty windows & paper-thin walls. Is it worth travelling to Newport at Xmastime?  I would hope the mansions are decorated and there would be things to do and see nearby.   I need to decide asap if this is worth the trip from NH.  Thanks, Judy


----------



## ausman (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm responding too late I know.

I think winter time anywhere should be avoided, I've expressed that previously as far as visits to Newport and have been rebuffed by those who like the winters and resort amenities. 

Ocean Cliff recently was undergoing an update so while the paper thin walls may or may not still exist (what are the odds?) the reviews may be somewhat outdated.

The location, while beautiful, is outside Newport and you need a car ride to pick up a morning paper.

So, while it would have  no attraction for me, you may like it depending on your likes and dislikes.


----------



## vettebuf (Nov 13, 2007)

*We Did it and Liked It*

We stayed at the Newport Bay Club for a long weekend the week before Christmas and had a great time. We toured two beautifully decorated mansions, attended a pre-Christmas caroling church service at the church on the hill (Trinity Episcopal?), shopped, and ice skated on the rink next to the timeshare. We even had a short visit with my brother in Tiverton. If time would permit, I'd do it every year.

I'd recommend Brick Alley on Thames for dinner one night. Moderate prices/good food.


----------



## mopsy (Nov 13, 2007)

*thanks for Newport info...*

I took the T/S in Newport;  I've always wanted to see the mansions decorated at Xmas.  If we get bored there, we can take a trip to Providence and maybe even go to Foxwoods in CT which is less than an hour and a half away.  I really just need a getaway and at this late date, I figure I'll  take this, even if it's off the beaten path.


----------



## Corky (Nov 17, 2007)

Please let us know how you liked the resort - its location, amenities, renovations, etc.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 18, 2007)

Judy,

Just in case you haven't looked at them yet - at the top of the Tug "US - Eastern" forum is a sticky titled "Eastern BBS City Area & Travel Weblinks" - click on that hyperlink and scroll down to the suggestions for the Rhode Island area.


Enjoy your trip

Richard


----------



## Aldo (Nov 18, 2007)

We spent a Christmas week at the Oceancliff II.  Resort activities were practically zero but the unit was comfortable and there was a large indoor heated pool.  Beautiful view.

It's a very very long hike into town, mostly we drove it.  Town itself isn't particularly busy.

I don't know.  Between digging Newport, driving the coast, going for seafood in Galilee, Battleship Cove, etc, we found enough to keep us busy for a week.


----------



## e.bram (Nov 18, 2007)

Not all of Oceancliff is equal(true of most TSes).Try to get a Tower unit which faces the water. The lower floor units have no view and only one room has windows.(the brs don't)


----------

